# مساكن : شقق للايجار في الجرف - كهرباء حكومة - اول ساكن - تسهيلات بالدفع - قرب الجامعة



## مساكن (9 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شقق للايجار في عجمان 
منطقة الجرف
غرفة و صالة - غرفتين و صالة
بالقرب من الدوائر الحكومية و جامعة عجمان 
البناية جديده - اول ساكن - كهرباء حكومة - تكييف مركزي - تسهيلات بالدفع 
كل شقة فيها بلكونة - مساحات الشقق واسعه - البناية على الشارع الرئيسي
الاسعار مناسبة 

للاستفسار : 0567977950
من خارج الدولة : 00971567977950
المكتب : 067479992
ايميل : [email protected]​


----------

